# Leuven - Belgium Orchids Show September 2012



## Hakone (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Where are the phrags!? What did you buy?!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2012)

Quite a show! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 16, 2012)

Cool place, cool pics!!!! It must be medusa time; I saw them this we too, but forgot to get one  !!! Jean


----------



## eggshells (Sep 17, 2012)

Damn that cathedral is so gorgeous.


----------



## Hakone (Sep 17, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. Where are the phrags!? What did you buy?!



paphiopedilum cursitii album , two klone : Taiwan and Japan
paphiopedilum purpuratum album


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2012)

Hakone said:


> paphiopedilum cursitii album , two klone : Taiwan and Japan
> paphiopedilum purpuratum album



:sob: So unfair!!


----------

